# Do not feel bad Eric



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am the worst trapper EVER! I can't even trap a mouse. I have been having an epic battle with a mouse this weekend which continues today.

The crafty little rodent sets off the trap then eats the food. He's eating well off my trap line.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL... Rick. I am just the worst cage trapper. Are you using peanut butter as bait for that little varmint? If he's able to get all the peanut butter off a Victor mouse trap, your going to need make one of them bucket traps, where the little varmint tries to get the bait and falls into some water in the bucket and drowns...not recommend if there's small children around.

Crunchy Skippy peanut butter works great.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with peanut butter or get a cat, lol

My cat brings them in house for me to kill !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you sure it's a mouse ? Do you find mouse poo all over or is it all in one spot ?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've found that when I have a problem with mice, I add a few mouse traps with cotton string around the bait holder. This causes the mice to pull at the string to get all the peanut butter. One time I thought I had mice and it was pesky chipmunks, had to upgrade to rat traps for them.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Get some good glue boards & put a dot of bait in the center. Use whatever he has gotten into for bait. If you use snap traps get the t-rex brand as they have the lightest trigger. I'm in the pest business....

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

2 mouse traps needed , bait and set em and place butt to butt with triggers facing each other .Place a drinking glass on either side of traps where they touch , HE WILL BE THERE IN THE MORNING ..GOSH WE ALL MUST BE GOING THRU WITHDRAWAL TO BE TALKING ABOUT TRAPPING MICE ..LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

C2C said:


> 2 mouse traps needed , bait and set em and place butt to butt with triggers facing each other .Place a drinking glass on either side of traps where they touch , HE WILL BE THERE IN THE MORNING ..GOSH WE ALL MUST BE GOING THRU WITHDRAWAL TO BE TALKING ABOUT TRAPPING MICE ..LOL


I did this exact thing this morning minus the drinking glass. I expect to see him when I return home tonight.

Yup I am using peanut butter. The little jerk must set the trap lose then sticks around to collect his prize.

I am sure its mice. I caught a few but this one must have gotten wise watching his buddies go down.

Ed, that is one reason why I do not want the cat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't even think about the glue traps... Probably because I've only caught lizards, spiders and one snake in them. And the cat!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Got him!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Rick Howard said:


> Got him!


Pictures or it didnt happen .. :smile:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL next one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you sure it was a "him?"


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What did you use for bait?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Heres one to make you feel bad Rick.

On the last trapping trip I had one get into the tent. I left the door open when I left to air it out and it came in then I believe, Bad thing as I don't use a cooler as I have enough crap to pack. I just grab a cardboard box at the small Mom and Pop store in Thedford when I grocery up.

I knew there was a mouse in the tent because I saw it leaving the wood stack next to the stove when I stoked the stove. We'll being a smart trapper I knew this mouse had never smelt a human or even knew we were trouble so this should be easy ! "If you believe that last sentence we'll I indeed have bridge in the desert to sell you!"

But seriously, I had nothing else to do at 7 PM in a tent with no electricity, so I grabbed two plastic spoons and added a little PB on it each. One, with a dab more PB, was placed on the floor in the open as an attracter. Then one with just a very small amount went into my leather boot. I placed tipped over leather boot near the cot. Then I layed in the cot enjoying the heat with a shoe string was leading to my hand with the sleeping bag wide open. Twenty minutes passed and I see him coming to the spoon on the floor. Pretty soon another one, I never expected that!

Soon one went in the boot and I patiently waited for number two to join it. Finally number two crossed the boot tongue and I pulled up on the shoe string. Boot, mice and all came up hit the top of the tent and laid to rest upon my long underwear covered leg. Quickly I grabbed it and squeezed it shut. A new mouse trap was invented that night! Patent pending of course.

Sure I had a tad bit of PB on my sock the next night I took my boot off...but darn it;two mice with one boot!

NOW THATS PRICELESS

Larry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wheres the pic Larry ? lol


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ever tried taking a picture of a mouse in a boot?



prairiewolf said:


> Wheres the pic Larry ? lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well... The London Bridge is in Arizona Larry.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

hey trapping is trapping, way to set on sign Rick.....

Larry......solid work, two in a shoe.....Like


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol Larry, good story.

Used a walnut for bait this go around.

I thought about skinnin it out and building a tiny stretcher... Leave it where it's freinds could see to send a message.


----------

